# Removing sticky layer of grime from dashboard controls



## agent alfa (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I picked up a 2007 Mini Cooper S the other day, I’ve given the interior a good clean.

But there is a layer of sticky muck on dash, in particular the heater controls have a coating of what must be years of nasty grime that I just can’t shift.

I’ve tried normal interior cleaner and WD40 contact cleaner, but before I go out to Halfords to get some sticky stuff remover is there anything else you guys would recommend?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

IPA might be worth a try.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

are you sure it's not the plastic / rubber breaking down? Be careful you don't try too hard and remove the topcoat of the control finish....


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

petemattw said:


> are you sure it's not the plastic / rubber breaking down? Be careful you don't try too hard and remove the topcoat of the control finish....


I do remember reading previously about this - definitely something to check out first...


----------



## agent alfa (Nov 17, 2013)

petemattw said:


> are you sure it's not the plastic / rubber breaking down? Be careful you don't try too hard and remove the topcoat of the control finish....


I don't think so, because the whole interior is filthy.

The gear knob and steering wheel, in particular had a sticky film that I was able to clean off.

So I'm just hoping that it's not the top coat gone bad, but rather the previous owner was a bit grubby and wiped her McDonald's fingers everywhere.

Do you think it might be worth trying something else before using alcohol?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

APC and elbow grease I think are what's required. Going to probably need to work this a few times to get through it


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Way to go ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ works wonders:thumb:


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Another for APC.....spray a stronger mix onto the Microfibre not the dash. 
Hope this helps
Paul


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

With a tooth brush ...works well or electric one (but uses the other half !)


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Every fule kno that the cure to sticky knobs is Dunlop Formula 65 Lemon Oil Guitar Fretboard Conditioner (ooh er Matron)...


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Meths should shift that easily. Try a small test spot first and be careful it doesn't wipe the numbers off.


----------



## agent alfa (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice guys. It was actually a layer of grime that was about 2mm think in places! (90% chicken nugget grease I think)

I scraped the worst of it off with with a trim remover tool, then used sticky stuff remover and a tooth brush.

Still bits in the crevices, so I might have a go with a ****tail stick










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Been a good time to buy 5ltr of APC. It will always be used and woukd have sorted that out fear not!
It's common, a build up or sweaty hands, dirty hands and plain neglect of keeping it clean.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

agent alfa said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys. It was actually a layer of grime that was about 2mm think in places! (90% chicken nugget grease I think)
> 
> I scraped the worst of it off with with a trim remover tool, then used sticky stuff remover and a tooth brush.
> 
> ...


Thats good to hear you're getting through it and making it better - don't forget pictures


----------



## jetbox (Jul 12, 2009)

WD40 works a treat on cleaning up these mini knobs


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Be careful you don't take any print/writing/symbols off with a strong cleaner.


----------



## Marcinzsosnowca (May 13, 2019)

IMO the most important thing to deep clean is soft brush, gives much better result than wiping with an MF.


----------

